# Deterrent sprays



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Having read another thread about a dog being mauled to death by a Staffie it made me wonder about what could be carried to stop a dog who's clamped onto a dog in attack? Is there anything llike a legal pepper spray or some similar spray that could be carried and in the event of our dogs being attacked could be sprayed to make them cough and let go? Maybe a minty type spray? Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

didn't want to read and run but tbh i'm not sure. There are sprays such as the Pet Corrector on the market but I would say that spraying things in the face or direction of an attacking dog could be likely to make it worse.

I don't really think there is a lot you can do - if the dog is still on a lead or harness then you could try to pull it away but this probably won't help much either. I wish there was a miracle 'cure' for dog fights cos it would give me a lot more confidence but I don't particularly think there is. I think the best way of stopping it is by putting preventative measures in place before it happens - such as socialisation, training or if the dog is already aggressive - muzzles or leads/restraints.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

If I'm remembering it correctly, I've heard filling an old, empty Mr Muscle spray bottle with vinegar and keeping it in the fridge so it's cold, then spraying it up the dogs nose will make them let go. The sting and the burn of the cold and vinegar is supposed to be effective, but it's not very practical on a walk. There's a topic on a Staffie forum that discusses the myths and facts but you have to be a member to see it now, you can find it through a google search. In my experience, the worst thing is to kick and punch if they've got a grip, you just make things worse.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I carry a pet corrector on me at all times, it's worked every time.

Soetimes the gypo dogs come after mine and they are small terriers so maya cold seriously hurt them, i spray it towards them an they run for it.

I have used it twice in a fight and both dogs let go and allowed us to separate them.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I carry a pet corrector on me at all times, it's worked every time.
> 
> Soetimes the gypo dogs come after mine and they are small terriers so maya cold seriously hurt them, i spray it towards them an they run for it.
> 
> I have used it twice in a fight and both dogs let go and allowed us to separate them.


thats a good idea.


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

shibby said:


> If I'm remembering it correctly, I've heard filling an old, empty Mr Muscle spray bottle with vinegar and keeping it in the fridge so it's cold, then spraying it up the dogs nose will make them let go. The sting and the burn of the cold and vinegar is supposed to be effective, but it's not very practical on a walk. There's a topic on a Staffie forum that discusses the myths and facts but you have to be a member to see it now, you can find it through a google search. In my experience, the worst thing is to kick and punch if they've got a grip, you just make things worse.


I'm a member - the amount of staffie owners that have had their dogs attacked on there when their dogs have been on lead is unbelievable.

I think it included myths like 'sticking your finger up a dogs bum' (which doesn't work) 
The most important thing is to never ever pull 2 dogs apart if one of them is holding the other, the wounds will then rip and tear. 
It is better to grab the 'attacker' dogs collar with both hands and get your weight behind them (imagine a smaller dog between your knees) hold the dog still so they cannot shake their head, then twist the collar round as hard as you can, cutting off the air supply so the dog has to let go.

I occasionally carry pet corrector with me, Len's been attacked twice when I've used it, it worked one of those times, the other time it took me too long to get it out my pocket.

last winter a black lab went for lennox when we were out, Len was on a lead and he had a wooly cardigan type coat on, the lab clamped and wouldnt let go, len was screaming bless him and pulled himself free and left the lab with the cardigan in his mouth, we ran! So I reckon it can help sometimes


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

JjPhoenix said:


> I'm a member - the amount of staffie owners that have had their dogs attacked on there when their dogs have been on lead is unbelievable.
> 
> I think it included myths like 'sticking your finger up a dogs bum' (which doesn't work)
> The most important thing is to never ever pull 2 dogs apart if one of them is holding the other, the wounds will then rip and tear.
> ...


Ahh right, cool. I know, there are some awful myths on there! I thought it was a really good post, I'll have to join. They only recommend doing the air supply one as a last resort, don't they? As you can inadvertently kill the dog. I'll have to check out the pet corrector. Poor Lennox! Our oldest dog has been attacked by two Staffies, but like Lennox, he managed to get out of it (wriggled out of it ). The owners were booting and punching the Staffies which made things 100 times worse


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I was going to say the pet corrector which emits I think more or a hiss and blast of air. The other think I thought of was maybe a spray with lemon juice and water similar to the citrus spray collars you can get as dogs are supposed to detest citrus. Or the other thing would be one of those personal type of alarms that work on compressed air like an aerosol that let off a high pitched screech when pressed.

I did read somewhere that lifting a dogs back legs off the floor is supposed to get them to release the grip. Never tried it though. Also you would have to make sure your not at risk of getting bitten.

I would say though at this point Im not advocating the use of pet correctors citrus spray or the compressed air alarm for use on any other behaviour such as barking jumping up etc as used especially on a fearful nervous noise sensitive dog that can make behaviour worse and that includes rattle bottles full of stones too. In fact it can actually cause a dog to become noise sensitive or fearful. The only time I would even consider using these sort of divices would be in the extreme circumstances of a dog attack as a last resort.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

I just thought that while I don't agree with those collars ect in the emergency case I would be prepared to use whatever to try and protect my dogs and at the same time don't want to get in trouble with the Police, nor cause harm to the attacking dog. A Jif lemon sounds a good pocket size thing to keep handy although I hope we never have to be in that sitaution. The corrector spray sounds good too so will invest in one.


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

shibby said:


> Ahh right, cool. I know, there are some awful myths on there! I thought it was a really good post, I'll have to join. They only recommend doing the air supply one as a last resort, don't they? As you can inadvertently kill the dog. I'll have to check out the pet corrector. Poor Lennox! Our oldest dog has been attacked by two Staffies, but like Lennox, he managed to get out of it (wriggled out of it ). The owners were booting and punching the Staffies which made things 100 times worse


Yeah i don't understand that! How will kicking and punching help  it sucks because of Lennox being a staffie and they often get the blame. He's petrified of aerosols now, because of the pet corrector (they sound a little similar) he thinks he's being attacked!

Now if I see a dog running over and I don't like the intenions, I pick Lennox up and hold him about my shoulder height or further if I can, he's 23kg and I'm not exactly big but you know what its like when adrenaline kicks in! Also Len's so scared by the other dog he stays perfectly still which helps :lol:

If you can escape then run or pick your dog up, if you can. However if you have a dog that is quick and you know won't fight back (my gsd is like this) I let her off, she can run away and jump higher than most other dogs and she will never fight back, just evade, that leaves me free to try and get the other dog or to lead her to safety.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JjPhoenix said:


> Yeah i don't understand that! How will kicking and punching help  it sucks because of Lennox being a staffie and they often get the blame. He's petrified of aerosols now, because of the pet corrector (they sound a little similar) he thinks he's being attacked!
> 
> Now if I see a dog running over and I don't like the intenions, I pick Lennox up and hold him about my shoulder height or further if I can, he's 23kg and I'm not exactly big but you know what its like when adrenaline kicks in! Also Len's so scared by the other dog he stays perfectly still which helps :lol:
> 
> If you can escape then run or pick your dog up, if you can. However if you have a dog that is quick and you know won't fight back (my gsd is like this) I let her off, she can run away and jump higher than most other dogs and she will never fight back, just evade, that leaves me free to try and get the other dog or to lead her to safety.


Sometimes needs must and you react without thinking to protect your dog we probably all have at times. One thing I would caution though is picking up the dog and holding it close or trying to get inbetween them. Ive got inbetween trying to stop a fight and protect my dog in the past and ended up with my arm being stitched attacking dogs and even a fearful dog thats being attacked is not going to be selective at what its trying to bite at. Its easier said than done though most of the time its a knee jerk reaction and you think of your dog and your safetys the last thing on your mind like I did.


----------

